# Switched neutral?



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I knew a guy who ran a hot to everything so he could tap it to go downstream if he ever wanted. He switched the neutral. Talk to him until he's blue in the face and he's not going to change his ways. Old timer from the hills who lived on my street for about 15 years after he retired. Fishing buddy of mine. Great fisherman. Horrible at wiring though. I don't believe it was ever code allowable or industry standard, but I would say that the person who did it possibly may have known what they were doing and intended to do it that way.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It was common practice in the old days especially with k&t. It may have n]been prevalent in certain areas, IDK. I know I saw it in NYC


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It was legal until 1923 but prevailed until 1975.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Very common in NY and NJ in older K&T jobs and many that have never been upgraded.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Very common in older homes with K&T around here as well.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

It's up here too in old homes. Either original K&T, or 'handiwork'


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. 

I would have never thought it was such a common practice but after finding it in more then six houses lately I figured there was more to it then a mistake. 

A good reason to put your non-contact tester up to it even though the light went off with the switch!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> I would have never thought it was such a common practice but after finding it in more then six houses lately I figured there was more to it then a mistake.
> 
> *A good reason to put your non-contact tester up to it even though the light went off with the switch!*



Absofreakinglutely!!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

It was legal long time ago in Philippines too but it not legal per current codes they not allowed that so we are on same page as North American side.

But yes I do see it from time to time but not too common now but just keep your guard up with older system.

But just watch out old K&T three ways .,, they will bite ya hard if not watching this one.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

JohnJ65 said:


> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> I would have never thought it was such a common practice but after finding it in more then six houses lately I figured there was more to it then a mistake.
> 
> A good reason to put your non-contact tester up to it even though the light went off with the switch!


If that's not scary enough, it was COMMON for ancient electricians to jump over to a grounded conductor -- as in common lead plumbing. They were able to not only save on wire, but even the effort to get back to the Service.

[ Imagine, if you will, a switch that breaks the neutral return path, but whose grounded conductor runs off to some nearby hunk of plumbing. The circuit meets up only when the GEC and plumbing all get together. Imagine the wiring savings, and the circuit would work. Now if anyone messed with the plumbing -- yeeow! ]


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Really common around here, even with BX and conduit wiring, up until the 1950s at least. 
Also, reversed polarity, sometimes throughout, sometimes on random circuits or sections of circuit. 
Back when men were men.


----------



## craigdj87 (Oct 11, 2016)

Very common with Knob and Tube wiring to have the Neutral switched.

Especially for a 3way system.

Look up a diagram for a carter 3way. Its Crazy. Depending on how the 3ways are positioned, sometimes the hot is getting switched and sometimes the neutral is getting switched


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

craigdj87 said:


> Very common with Knob and Tube wiring to have the Neutral switched.
> 
> Especially for a 3way system.
> 
> Look up a diagram for a carter 3way. Its Crazy. Depending on how the 3ways are positioned, sometimes the hot is getting switched and sometimes the neutral is getting switched


----------

